# Wolf killed in Cherokee Co today?



## Polaris08

Anybody got any info on the wolf killed in the Kellogg Creek area today? Heard rumors and just looking for info.


----------



## the r.o.c.

nothing on google, just checked???????????????????


----------



## coondog96

don't know about today but about two weeks ago there was one killed off kellog creek road by a memberof my mom and dads church(bobby chumley)they called out the dnr and was confirmed that it was an actual wolf, will get a picture if i can and post it for ya'll to see.he said that there were more than one but he could only get a shot on one of them.


----------



## slip

i bet it was someones illegal "pet"


----------



## Throwback

slip said:


> i bet it was someones illegal "pet"




yep.  

T


----------



## Wetzel

Looks like a dog my neighbors use to have.


----------



## jbird1

I took a shot at what I thought was a wolf on McGraw-Ford WMA turkey hunting 2 yrs. ago.  It was with a couple of others.  The one pictured above looks very similar to the one I saw but was more reddish.  I have seen many a coyote through the years and this one was double the size of a large male coyote.  I believe it for sure.


----------



## decoyed

looks like my neighbors malamute.


----------



## MossyOak

*Google doesn't have anything*



the r.o.c. said:


> nothing on google, just checked???????????????????



I don't not doubt this story, just curious myself why nothing was in the local paper??

You would think this is something that would be important to the locals to keep an eye open for....


----------



## jason bales

I dont know how many of you have seen a wolf but that dont look like a wolf to me, maybe im wrong looks a little small.


----------



## NewHogGuy

I am certianly no wolf expert. That said, I do love the creature and I have read many books on them and thier lives. The latest, I reccommend to ANYONE who wants to understand a bit more about how nature works and life in general is "The Man Who Lives With Wolves", by Shaun Ellis.   Any who, I find it very questionable that a "wolf" would be here in North Georgia. Even the Native American populations here never mentioned the Wolf in thier writings or drawings, so I would be inclined to believe that they have never existed here.

It should be noted that unless it is a "pet" of someone's, a solitary or even a pair of wolves would be next to impossible statisticly speaking to exist and survive here alone. Wolves are not solo creatures, they must have a pack order to survive outside of captivity. There must be an Alpha, Beta, and lowbies or they would have no ability to survive.

My money is on a malamute, and looking at the picture, judging by the wear on the teeth..... this animal doesn't sharpen its teeth like a wolf would, and most likely has consumed a diet of hard, non-meat foods.... ie dog food.

BTW.... that "wolf" is kinda fat.... look at pictures of real wolves, they eat to survive not 2 squares a day like most domestics.... you wont find a picture of a fat wild one.

last point..... if there was a wolf here, why in what ever deity you worship's name would you want to shoot it? that would be like spotting big foot or a bald eagle and shooting it so you could show your buddies that you found it...... thats not why I go to the woods.


----------



## MossyOak

*Looks like a*



jason bales said:


> I dont know how many of you have seen a wolf but that dont look like a wolf to me, maybe im wrong looks a little small.



Looks like a Siberian Husky too me.......


----------



## NewHogGuy

MossyOak said:


> Looks like a Siberian Husky too me.......



Think I am going to agree with ya, after looking closer at the snout.... I am going with husky as well.... shorter than a malamute, a breeding trait that made thier faces more sturdy for what they were bred to do....


----------



## slip

NewHogGuy said:


> I am certianly no wolf expert. That said, I do love the creature and I have read many books on them and thier lives. The latest, I reccommend to ANYONE who wants to understand a bit more about how nature works and life in general is "The Man Who Lives With Wolves", by Shaun Ellis.   Any who, I find it very questionable that a "wolf" would be here in North Georgia. Even the Native American populations here never mentioned the Wolf in thier writings or drawings, so I would be inclined to believe that they have never existed here.
> 
> It should be noted that unless it is a "pet" of someone's, a solitary or even a pair of wolves would be next to impossible statisticly speaking to exist and survive here alone. Wolves are not solo creatures, they must have a pack order to survive outside of captivity. There must be an Alpha, Beta, and lowbies or they would have no ability to survive.
> 
> My money is on a malamute, and looking at the picture, judging by the wear on the teeth..... this animal doesn't sharpen its teeth like a wolf would, and most likely has consumed a diet of hard, non-meat foods.... ie dog food.
> 
> BTW.... that "wolf" is kinda fat.... look at pictures of real wolves, they eat to survive not 2 squares a day like most domestics.... you wont find a picture of a fat wild one.
> 
> last point..... if there was a wolf here, why in what ever deity you worship's name would you want to shoot it? that would be like spotting big foot or a bald eagle and shooting it so you could show your buddies that you found it...... thats not why I go to the woods.



Dont forget the Red Wolf.

i worked at a rescue that had two gray wolves, and i know they were on a diet to keep them from getting fat, so its possible that the owner didnt know what they were doing, and let it get over weight.

because it doesnt belong, its not native. it will become a threat to wildlife and humans and pets when it gets hungry. same reason people kill coyotes.


----------



## NewHogGuy

I said that i could be a pet, but the critter in that picture isn't a wolf.... red, grey, european, brittan, timber, or any other variety that I have ever heard of.



Coyotes are hunters of oppurtunity , buzzards of the dirt, they do not behave like wolves. Wolves do not target wounded or sick animals, as that would not serve thier purpose of feeding the pack with the materials they need. 

Coyotes do belong, they serve a very important role..... they are just way over populated thanks to humans.
That would be like comparing raccoons to opossums.....

I cannot argue with the last point, aside from my idealogy that it would be very.... very wrong to indiscriminatly shoot a wolf here. If a farmer shot it eating his cows.... okay..... not gonna happen, but okay....... to shoot a dog..... in a populated area like kellogg creek.... because it looks like an animal that its closest native area is over 1000 miles away.... well that just seems silly.


----------



## decoyed

NewHogGuy said:


> I said that i could be a pet, but the critter in that picture isn't a wolf.... red, grey, european, brittan, timber, or any other variety that I have ever heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyotes are hunters of oppurtunity , buzzards of the dirt, they do not behave like wolves. Wolves do not target wounded or sick animals, as that would not serve thier purpose of feeding the pack with the materials they need.
> 
> Coyotes do belong, they serve a very important role..... they are just way over populated thanks to humans.
> That would be like comparing raccoons to opossums.....
> 
> I cannot argue with the last point, aside from my idealogy that it would be very.... very wrong to indiscriminatly shoot a wolf here. If a farmer shot it eating his cows.... okay..... not gonna happen, but okay....... to shoot a dog..... in a populated area like kellogg creek.... because it looks like an animal that its closest native area is over 1000 miles away.... well that just seems silly.


great post...some moron shot a dog. End of story.


----------



## lungbuster123

Looks like someone blasted someone else's pet Husky/Malamute to me. I can see why someone would shoot it running through the woods with no collar or anything (assuming it didnt have one)


Might want to check around alittle for some lost dog posters matching the dog that was killed in the picture.


----------



## decoyed

lungbuster123 said:


> Looks like someone blasted someone else's pet Husky/Malamute to me. I can see why someone would shoot it running through the woods with no collar or anything (assuming it didnt have one)
> 
> 
> Might want to check around alittle for some lost dog posters matching the dog that was killed in the picture.



oh,shoot yea...shoot that dog, he mights jest run one of our deers..lol..nice!


----------



## slip

NewHogGuy said:


> I said that i could be a pet, but the critter in that picture isn't a wolf.... red, grey, european, brittan, timber, or any other variety that I have ever heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyotes are hunters of oppurtunity , buzzards of the dirt, they do not behave like wolves. Wolves do not target wounded or sick animals, as that would not serve thier purpose of feeding the pack with the materials they need.
> 
> Coyotes do belong, they serve a very important role..... they are just way over populated thanks to humans.
> That would be like comparing raccoons to opossums.....
> 
> I cannot argue with the last point, aside from my idealogy that it would be very.... very wrong to indiscriminatly shoot a wolf here. If a farmer shot it eating his cows.... okay..... not gonna happen, but okay....... to shoot a dog..... in a populated area like kellogg creek.... because it looks like an animal that its closest native area is over 1000 miles away.... well that just seems silly.



your right, a wolf takes a healthy elk, and turns it into a dead elk, where a coyote might take a wounded deer, and turn it into a dead deer.


they do, but not here. the Red Wolf belongs here, but they were killed off and the coyote took the place.

bottom line is, if that critter is a wolf, we dont need it here. as you said, it was in a populated area. but im not ruling out that it might be a dog...im no dog or wolf expert.


----------



## Bkeepr

Muzzle is short.  Malamute or malamute/wolf mix?  Wolf mixes are illegal to own in Georgia but legal in Alabama.


----------



## mgdisco

Ears are too short as well

The Cherokee feared that the unjust killing of a wolf would bring about the vengeance of its pack mates


----------



## Sterlo58

I am no expert either but have seen wolves out west in the wild and in captivity. That looks like someones pet.
I think it was a rush to judgement.
When in doubt...don't shoot.


----------



## coondog96

whether or not a wolf,this canine was eating sheep every night for three or four nights in the pasture of the  and it needed taken out regardless.he was running in a small pack of three or four just like him and he happened to be the unlucky canidate for the.DNR and the cherokee co. animal controll did say that there had been other reports of simalar instances called in and when they came out the nite he was they confirmed it to be WOLF.they also took it in for analasis and said they would be getting back with the man whohim.


----------



## fulldraw74

NewHogGuy said:


> I am certianly no wolf expert. That said, I do love the creature and I have read many books on them and thier lives. The latest, I reccommend to ANYONE who wants to understand a bit more about how nature works and life in general is "The Man Who Lives With Wolves", by Shaun Ellis.   Any who, I find it very questionable that a "wolf" would be here in North Georgia. Even the Native American populations here never mentioned the Wolf in thier writings or drawings, so I would be inclined to believe that they have never existed here.
> 
> It should be noted that unless it is a "pet" of someone's, a solitary or even a pair of wolves would be next to impossible statisticly speaking to exist and survive here alone. Wolves are not solo creatures, they must have a pack order to survive outside of captivity. There must be an Alpha, Beta, and lowbies or they would have no ability to survive.
> 
> My money is on a malamute, and looking at the picture, judging by the wear on the teeth..... this animal doesn't sharpen its teeth like a wolf would, and most likely has consumed a diet of hard, non-meat foods.... ie dog food.
> 
> BTW.... that "wolf" is kinda fat.... look at pictures of real wolves, they eat to survive not 2 squares a day like most domestics.... you wont find a picture of a fat wild one.
> 
> last point..... if there was a wolf here, why in what ever deity you worship's name would you want to shoot it? that would be like spotting big foot or a bald eagle and shooting it so you could show your buddies that you found it...... thats not why I go to the woods.



Heck Yeah!!!!   I see bigfoot and its gonna be like one of those "messin' with sasquatch" commercials only it don't end as well for the yeti.


----------



## Thetoolman

They are around . where hunters don't go. we always called them Lobo wolves. They tolerate zero human anything .They run creeks & swamp bottoms where no one gets to thus no tracks & no pictures.


----------



## treemanjohn

coondog96 said:


> they called out the dnr and was confirmed that it was an actual wolf,


How could you get a confirmation so fast? Wouldn't DNA be the only certain way? that was someone's dog


----------



## germag

That looks like a wolf hybrid to me. That was somebody's pet....I know of one lady around this area (near Kellog Creek) that has kept them for years.


----------



## grizzlyblake

This thread reminds me of the time I was at Gulf Shores and some yankees ran down the beach screaming "Shark! Shark! Get out of the water!!"

Everyone started laughing at them and explained that those porpoises right around the beach are fairly normal. Also, they don't attack people like sharks.


----------



## olcowman

fulldraw74 said:


> Heck Yeah!!!!   I see bigfoot and its gonna be like one of those "messin' with sasquatch" commercials only it don't end as well for the yeti.



Man I even done figured out how I want to mount me one of them bigfeet! From the waist up kinda leaning forward and looking over his shoulder like in that film they done shot in california back in the 1960s. Then have one arm slung forward and the other back into the wall and below this I'll have a leg and one of them big ol' feet coming out of the wall like he is in full stride!!! And of course i'll put a cigarette in his mouth and hang beads around his neck and all... I done thought this all out... reckon what a taxidermist is gonna want to mount me one of these stinking things? I been hoping for years one of these bigfeets would wander on by my stand, shoot i'd even settled for an alien or one of them chupacaber goat sucking critters. (I shaved a possom once and turned him a loose on my neighbors after we'd all done watched us one of them tv programs about them things. Once you done had you a box or two of them natural lights, a slick possom'll will go to looking awful chupacaber-like!)



Thetoolman said:


> They are around . where hunters don't go. we always called them Lobo wolves. They tolerate zero human anything .They run creeks & swamp bottoms where no one gets to thus no tracks & no pictures.



Maybe that's where these bigfeets and black panthers and such is hanging out too? Can you be a little more specific for me? Don't worry I ain't going to shoot nobody's eskeemo sled dog... I'm strictly a trophy bigfoot hunter.


----------



## TAS

If in fact it was a wolf..would it be legal to shoot in in Georgia?


----------



## Taporsnap77

i heard a story from a yote trapper that they released a few wolfs here in ga a long way back. wander if thats true i know the fox hunters released yotes so its possible


----------



## Nicodemus

What`s next?


----------



## JWT

Shoot somebodys pet!!!! Claim its a wolf!!!! No wonder obama is president with people like that in the woods!!!!!!!  Idiots!!!!! Oh by the way I have killed 2 timber wolves in alberta ca. Some people are freaks and I'm glad I don't hunt around that idiot!!!!


----------



## fishfryer

BIGFOOTS EAT PANTHERS AND LOBOS AND WOLVERINES AND BADGERS,that's why they is so scase. Chupacabras ain't real they was made up to scare mean little hispanic chirren.Them tree jumping thangs,down around Albenny,they'se real,but turrible scase.I wouldn't be messin around with thangs I didn't know about,iffen you was smart,you'd leave bigfoots alone.Ennythang that eats hunnerd poun black kitties is bad mister.you know that?


----------



## Thetoolman

that was sasquatches house dog. He was out walking his panther & some som shot it


----------



## NothingSafe

You reckon the fellar that shot it whistled at it to make it come closer?  I'd imagine he coulda hollered "GIT",,,and it'd would've never bothered a thing.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I got some ocean front property in Kansas for sale...i bet the wolf believers will bite...


----------



## Coyote Getter

Pet or not, should keep pet on own property.


----------



## coondog96

decoyed said:


> great post...some moron shot a dog. End of story.





JWT said:


> Shoot somebodys pet!!!! Claim its a wolf!!!! No wonder obama is president with people like that in the woods!!!!!!!  Idiots!!!!! Oh by the way I have killed 2 timber wolves in alberta ca. Some people are freaks and I'm glad I don't hunt around that idiot!!!!



this man that shot the dog or WOLF,which ever is no idiot or moron,he was simply protecting his sheep and goats in which the canine had apparently been snacking on for a few nites past,never once did i say he was in the woods hunting but then again i would expect no less from some people to see things in their favor,can't believe you are so fast to judge people which you don't even know.. i think i know who the idiots and the morons are....


----------



## coondog96

treemanjohn said:


> How could you get a confirmation so fast? Wouldn't DNA be the only certain way? that was someone's dog



tree man john if you read my second post it states that the authorities took the animal for an analisis and would be getting back wth the man who shot the wolf,i guess that nite they could not give anything definate just a visual confirmation....didn't really think i had to spell it out word for word...suppose i was wrong


----------



## olcowman

Thetoolman said:


> that was sasquatches house dog. He was out walking his panther & some som shot it



Funny you should mention that... I slip on over to some of them bigfeet forums ever now and then (i like to keep track of xactly where them things is hanging out) We are talking bigfeet experts here now folks. I done spent close to 50 years being reared in and wandering around in the woods and I ain't never seen no bigfeets of no kind. These 'experts' here can walk out in the backyard of their trailer parks and go to hunting in the 2 acres of woods that seperates the trailers from the rendering plant and find all sorts of bigfeet sign. They find bigfeet shelters (picture a rotted, done fell over pine tree) they find where he 'does his business' (which surprised me cause it looks just like coon poo, even same size... I figured one of them things'd leave a pile the size of a vw beetle?) These folks is good at finding stuff like bigfeet toys (pine cones), bf hairs (especially on cow pasture fences), their footprints (I prolly done walked over a thousand of em... never crossed my mind that about any ol' sunk spot in ground was a footprint or where theys a taking them a nap?) 

Anyhow, they are some kinda good at pictures too! They can just take them a polaroid of just any ol' mess of privet or some jack pines, and Lord I'll look till my eyes cross and can't see nothing but trees and bushes. But a sure enough 'expert' (alot of them are divorced women in their late 40s who chain smoke and have been employed at the huddle house at one time or another for some reason?) these ol' gals will go to drawing out shapes in the shadows and pointing out what I thought was clumps of leaves and guess what... they'll be 3 or 4 bigfeets (one holding a baby) in that picture that a layman like me never even seen a hiding in them woods. Yep for such a great big ol' thing they is awful good at hiding.

Back to my point... I done forgot... oh yeah. Just the other day I got on that BFForum site and got to studying and done found exactly what you mentioned here. Sure enough a gal out in Arkansas done seen one walking behind her subdivision with a pet collie dog. And not to be out done, theys a lady in Oklahoma what sees them about every week and them round her place got pet cougars and one of em' had him a hawk a sittin' on his shoulder! If I'm lying I'm dying, go read it yourself. She done figured out they do some hunting with them pets they got, which I wouldn't even ever had thought of. Course she ain't got no pictures of them in particular (well one real blurry one?) cause everybody knows that they can sense when your about to pull a camera on one of em' and they hightail it!

This has got me to thinking... If'n I do shoot one of these big ol' things like I'm intending to do.... do ya'll reckon they is gonna sick their panthers and hawks on me for popping a cap in one? Kinda got me worried... I'll prolly end up with a case of the 'bigfeet fever' and be shaking so bad I'll miss anyhow. Then that thing will break my neck whilst that hawk claws my eyeballs out and the dang panther is gnawing my manly parts off. I need to rethink this a bit?


----------



## gunslinger07

> The Cherokee feared that the unjust killing of a wolf would bring about the vengeance of its pack mates



I'm guessing the same idea applies for bigfoot colonies with their pet black panthers and hawks?  I'll stick with trying to kill the loch ness monster I once saw in lake Blue Ridge.  Hope my 7mm WSM can get the job done.


----------



## ATLGA

Those teeth are pretty small compared to the teeth ive seen in other "wolf pics".  That looks like some kind of sled dog.


----------



## dtala

somewhere some little girl is still crying because her beloved Malamute hasn't come home. She will be at the door at first light calling for him...but he ain't coming home


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Funny you should mention that... I slip on over to some of them bigfeet forums ever now and then (i like to keep track of xactly where them things is hanging out) We are talking bigfeet experts here now folks. I done spent close to 50 years being reared in and wandering around in the woods and I ain't never seen no bigfeets of no kind. These 'experts' here can walk out in the backyard of their trailer parks and go to hunting in the 2 acres of woods that seperates the trailers from the rendering plant and find all sorts of bigfeet sign. They find bigfeet shelters (picture a rotted, done fell over pine tree) they find where he 'does his business' (which surprised me cause it looks just like coon poo, even same size... I figured one of them things'd leave a pile the size of a vw beetle?) These folks is good at finding stuff like bigfeet toys (pine cones), bf hairs (especially on cow pasture fences), their footprints (I prolly done walked over a thousand of em... never crossed my mind that about any ol' sunk spot in ground was a footprint or where theys a taking them a nap?)
> 
> Anyhow, they are some kinda good at pictures too! They can just take them a polaroid of just any ol' mess of privet or some jack pines, and Lord I'll look till my eyes cross and can't see nothing but trees and bushes. But a sure enough 'expert' (alot of them are divorced women in their late 40s who chain smoke and have been employed at the huddle house at one time or another for some reason?) these ol' gals will go to drawing out shapes in the shadows and pointing out what I thought was clumps of leaves and guess what... they'll be 3 or 4 bigfeets (one holding a baby) in that picture that a layman like me never even seen a hiding in them woods. Yep for such a great big ol' thing they is awful good at hiding.
> 
> Back to my point... I done forgot... oh yeah. Just the other day I got on that BFForum site and got to studying and done found exactly what you mentioned here. Sure enough a gal out in Arkansas done seen one walking behind her subdivision with a pet collie dog. And not to be out done, theys a lady in Oklahoma what sees them about every week and them round her place got pet cougars and one of em' had him a hawk a sittin' on his shoulder! If I'm lying I'm dying, go read it yourself. She done figured out they do some hunting with them pets they got, which I wouldn't even ever had thought of. Course she ain't got no pictures of them in particular (well one real blurry one?) cause everybody knows that they can sense when your about to pull a camera on one of em' and they hightail it!
> 
> This has got me to thinking... If'n I do shoot one of these big ol' things like I'm intending to do.... do ya'll reckon they is gonna sick their panthers and hawks on me for popping a cap in one? Kinda got me worried... I'll prolly end up with a case of the 'bigfeet fever' and be shaking so bad I'll miss anyhow. Then that thing will break my neck whilst that hawk claws my eyeballs out and the dang panther is gnawing my manly parts off. I need to rethink this a bit?



One can only Hope so

I have no idea how you got so far 

but it does seem as though many threads on here have people that just take things to new levels.

As far as the OP, that DOG looks just like my friend's G'mas Malamute/Husky(sp?)  I tend to agree that someone shot someone else's dog.  

However, For some reason, I have been compelled to take a drive down the road(Kellogg Creek), maybe stop by Galts boat ramp........I have seen yotes in this area several times and a few fox.


----------



## olcowman

bfriendly said:


> One can only Hope so
> 
> I have no idea how you got so far
> 
> but it does seem as though many threads on here have people that just take things to new levels.
> 
> As far as the OP, that DOG looks just like my friend's G'mas Malamute/Husky(sp?)  I tend to agree that someone shot someone else's dog.
> 
> However, For some reason, I have been compelled to take a drive down the road(Kellogg Creek), maybe stop by Galts boat ramp........I have seen yotes in this area several times and a few fox.



Bless your heart Bfriendly, I am sorry I forgot that you hear bigfeets and think it is likely they are all over Georgia (along with black panthers of course). My bad for posting something in jest about a ridiculous subject that some fantasize as actually existing. I really don't know what you mean by "how far I got" but unless your joking too... I'm a pretty good ways ahead of you I figure.


----------



## bfriendly

the r.o.c. said:


> nothing on google, just checked???????????????????



I just checked again and the only thing on the subject is THIS thread


----------



## fishfryer

olcowman,I sincerely appreciate all the research you've done on all these boogers and such.Everbody knows that sech things exist,we everday folks just ain't got the edgycashun to figger out all the ansers.I never knew that some of them old gals you spoke about,could axually see thangs like you said.Why that'd take a lot of work and ciphering out of it.If a man cud just take him a pitcher of one of them,he'd be set for life,and real famus.You need to be reel careful tho,don't be to brave fer yore own good.Iff,n you get where you need some help,you jest sing out.I'd be willin to hope you track em sometime,I'd shore like to get me one a them cub bigfoots or littlefoots.Between us weel fight em off. P.S. wish I could find out what brand of candybar that was that man from new jersey used.


----------



## bfriendly

olcowman said:


> Bless your heart Bfriendly, I am sorry I forgot that you hear bigfeets and think it is likely they are all over Georgia (along with black panthers of course). My bad for posting something in jest about a ridiculous subject that some fantasize as actually existing. I really don't know what you mean by "how far I got" but unless your joking too... I'm a pretty good ways ahead of you I figure.



Just having fun..........but I still think I have more proof that he does exist, than you have that he dont

Not sure bout "Black" Panthers, cept the ones in Philly.

 Regular Panthers or Cougars? They are here for sure!
 I saw A Panther in Sun City, FL., when working on a golf course. It was about 7AM and I had just put my spray rig in a Bunker and was stuck, so after about 15-20 minutes of noone showing up and enough time to assure me that I was NOT getting it out alone, I started walking back to the maintenance shed.  Right in the middle of the fairway, bout 50 yards away, she stood there looking at me.............What was probably only 20-30 seconds, seemed to last hours.........She slowly walked to the side and into the woods, thank the Lord the way she went was opposite of my route. There was noone anywhere near me as I was on the back side "Spraying Greens", the back side was closed............this was a very clear and vivid memory I have no doubt will ever leave me. She was Beautiful, and HUGE and absolutely Amazing.  I am thankful to have seen a real cougar in the wild and just as thankful to have NOT seen a Rattlesnake in the same places.

The Golf Course is Cypress Creek, you can google it and follow I-75 all the way North to GA.............this was way back, in about '88 or so...........if you google earth this Golf Course you can easily see a route for the Cat to travel and get here...........Its cooler and the cat would be NUTS not to be here!

Yes they are here............both of em! Case Closed


----------



## fishfryer

bfriendly,I enjoyed your narration on seeing a panther.And I believe you.I carry on some mess about black panthers because I don't believe they exist.I've been told by people I respected that they had seen one.But,I never have seen one.I started a discussion at work once and talked it up,and lo and behold a coworker came to me in a couple of days, and reported seeing one on the way home in Macon.I believe that the major rivers are travel corridors for wildlife,panthers can and do travel up and down them,I am convinced of that.But, where is the proof of black panthers.I've heard stories all over the south about them,haven't seen one yet.It's fun to carry on a bunch of harmless banter back and forth,if someone can show me proof I'd really like to see it.


----------



## codep

******News flash*****

There was a Grizzley Bear shot just outside the Dairy Queen in Perry, Ga. this morning! dnr sent it off to PETA for conformation on it being a real Grizzley Bear!


----------



## womsterr

I call BALONEY on the entire story. There is NO WAY that is a wolf or even a wolf hybrid. Short snout and short ears - can't see much of the legs but they don't look that long either. Also - look at how fat and healthy that dog is.  I hope the DNR was called in and runs DNA testing on it. Also if it were a wolf - it would be one of of tiny population in GA. Either way - brilliant move bubba...


----------



## fishfryer

codep,Some of them carnies look and smell like grizzly bears,but I bet you'd get in trouble for shooting one.


----------



## lbzdually

Probably not a wolf, but have some of you not read the whole story?  This canine, along with others, were killing the guys livestock.  Dog or wolf, it deserved to die.   I would guess anyone here would have killed a dog to save one of your cows or sheep.


----------



## codep

fishfryer said:


> codep,Some of them carnies look and smell like grizzly bears,but I bet you'd get in trouble for shooting one.



Well that depends on what they did (I am a deputy ) so it might be justified...


----------



## gsp754

bfriendly said:


> Just having fun..........but I still think I have more proof that he does exist, than you have that he dont
> 
> Not sure bout "Black" Panthers, cept the ones in Philly.
> 
> Regular Panthers or Cougars? They are here for sure!
> I saw A Panther in Sun City, FL., when working on a golf course. It was about 7AM and I had just put my spray rig in a Bunker and was stuck, so after about 15-20 minutes of noone showing up and enough time to assure me that I was NOT getting it out alone, I started walking back to the maintenance shed.  Right in the middle of the fairway, bout 50 yards away, she stood there looking at me.............What was probably only 20-30 seconds, seemed to last hours.........She slowly walked to the side and into the woods, thank the Lord the way she went was opposite of my route. There was noone anywhere near me as I was on the back side "Spraying Greens", the back side was closed............this was a very clear and vivid memory I have no doubt will ever leave me. She was Beautiful, and HUGE and absolutely Amazing.  I am thankful to have seen a real cougar in the wild and just as thankful to have NOT seen a Rattlesnake in the same places.
> 
> The Golf Course is Cypress Creek, you can google it and follow I-75 all the way North to GA.............this was way back, in about '88 or so...........if you google earth this Golf Course you can easily see a route for the Cat to travel and get here...........Its cooler and the cat would be NUTS not to be here!
> 
> Yes they are here............both of em! Case Closed



I bet that panther wanted to shoot himself waiting for google earth to load back in 88...... you know he didnt have high speed internet back then!


----------



## codep

Now that is a good one there^......


----------



## bfriendly

gsp754 said:


> I bet that panther wanted to shoot himself waiting for google earth to load back in 88...... you know he didnt have high speed internet back then!



I didnt even have a computer, but found my way here back in '97............sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly

NewHogGuy said:


> I am certianly no wolf expert. That said, I do love the creature and I have read many books on them and thier lives. The latest, I reccommend to ANYONE who wants to understand a bit more about how nature works and life in general is "The Man Who Lives With Wolves", by Shaun Ellis.   Any who, I find it very questionable that a "wolf" would be here in North Georgia. Even the Native American populations here never mentioned the Wolf in thier writings or drawings, so I would be inclined to believe that they have never existed here.
> It should be noted that unless it is a "pet" of someone's, a solitary or even a pair of wolves would be next to impossible statisticly speaking to exist and survive here alone. Wolves are not solo creatures, they must have a pack order to survive outside of captivity. There must be an Alpha, Beta, and lowbies or they would have no ability to survive.
> 
> My money is on a malamute, and looking at the picture, judging by the wear on the teeth..... this animal doesn't sharpen its teeth like a wolf would, and most likely has consumed a diet of hard, non-meat foods.... ie dog food.
> 
> BTW.... that "wolf" is kinda fat.... look at pictures of real wolves, they eat to survive not 2 squares a day like most domestics.... you wont find a picture of a fat wild one.
> 
> last point..... if there was a wolf here, why in what ever deity you worship's name would you want to shoot it? that would be like spotting big foot or a bald eagle and shooting it so you could show your buddies that you found it...... thats not why I go to the woods.



Then why did the Cherokee (who lived in north Georgia) have one of their major clans named the "Wolf Clan?" And why is their cultural history and body of stories full of mention of and stories about wolves? And why does almost every early white explorer to the area mention wolves as being common? Here in western NC, just a few miles from the Ga border, we had both timber wolves and red wolves historically. They weren't unknown even in my grandparents' early years. The last confirmed timber wolf in my county was klilled in the 1920's.


----------



## fishinjunkie

I have seen some missing dog posters in the neighborhood. Maybe I'd better stop and take a closer look at the photos. We live just off Kellogs Creek road...........


----------



## stickum

I live in Dahlonega and hunt a small piece of property beside my house with Bow Only and last Monday morning was hunting i am hunting on ground in a blind that i made of pine limbs, long story short i hit my bleat can which is a sound a doe will make and heard something come running to my left i turn and look here comes the biggest coyote but i've seen many coyotes over the years and this thing was 3 times as big, it got within 20ft of me and stood and drawed it sees me and takes-off,but the whole time i'm thinking this thing looks like a wolfe,2 days later neighbor comes over  and says he just saw it behind his house and told me man,that thing looked just like a wolfe who knows it very well could be i'm hoping it comes back in so i can take it out,and if i do i sure will post a pic


----------



## jbird1

stickum said:


> I live in Dahlonega and hunt a small piece of property beside my house with Bow Only and last Monday morning was hunting i am hunting on ground in a blind that i made of pine limbs, long story short i hit my bleat can which is a sound a doe will make and heard something come running to my left i turn and look here comes the biggest coyote but i've seen many coyotes over the years and this thing was 3 times as big, it got within 20ft of me and stood and drawed it sees me and takes-off,but the whole time i'm thinking this thing looks like a wolfe,2 days later neighbor comes over  and says he just saw it behind his house and told me man,that thing looked just like a wolfe who knows it very well could be i'm hoping it comes back in so i can take it out,and if i do i sure will post a pic



Probably a Lobo.


----------



## kylelever

That's one reason I don't like my dog getting out. Someone not knowing would easily mistake him for a coyote, especially when he is dirty. He is on the smaller side (45lbs) but I have no doubt a larger one could easily kill a sheep. I'm like everyone else, that snout looks a little short and blunt. A lot like my Husky's.


----------



## 10gaMafia

I own a dog that looks just like that, its a Husky, not a wolf.  Mine weighs 85lbs too, so that is more than double a typicals coyotes weight.  There are some trigger happy folks for sure out there!!


----------



## rutandstrut

Nicodemus said:


> What`s next?



Looks like someones Pet Dog to me! Identify your Target before you shoot! 

Nick please forgive me...but I couldn't resist! LOL I think I saw one of these (The elusive Florida Skunk Ape) while I was driving some back roads through North Central Florida headed towards Georgia! It was there and then it was gone!


----------



## Nicodemus

rutandstrut said:


> Looks like someones Pet Dog to me! Identify your Target before you shoot!
> 
> Nick please forgive me...but I couldn't resist! LOL I think I saw one of these (The elusive Florida Skunk Ape) while I was driving some back roads through North Central Florida headed towards Georgia! It was there and then it was gone!





You need help skinnin` that thing, give me a holler!!!


----------



## coondog96

10gaMafia said:


> I own a dog that looks just like that, its a Husky, not a wolf.  Mine weighs 85lbs too, so that is more than double a typicals coyotes weight.  There are some trigger happy folks for sure out there!!



what makes the guy so trigger happy????this canine, wolf or dog ,was killing live stock and it needed to be taken care of.if it were a dog the owner should have had it on a leash or in a pen or even in the house,but none of this had been implemented there for it was out and about killing livestock and the man did what had to be done as i am sure you would have too!!!!  i don't really see the problem with understanding this,he is not the one who ask this animal to come into his pasture and feed on his goats and sheep and as i see it a normal ole dog(husky or malimute) is not going to scale a 5 foot fence to go munch on some livestock. if the owner had been feeding their" DOG" but a wolf or coyote or or like canine will because that is what they do to survive. WOW i really don't think but just a few of you guys actually read the post that was made when the pictures were posted and those of you that did this was not for you  that didn't and think the guy who made this shot is just some trigger happy idiot because he is not ...UNDERSTOOD,PROBABLY NOT,but i feel better.


----------



## deerslayer357

coondog96 said:


> what makes the guy so trigger happy????this canine, wolf or dog ,was killing live stock and it needed to be taken care of.if it were a dog the owner should have had it on a leash or in a pen or even in the house,but none of this had been implemented there for it was out and about killing livestock and the man did what had to be done as i am sure you would have too!!!!  i don't really see the problem with understanding this,he is not the one who ask this animal to come into his pasture and feed on his goats and sheep and as i see it a normal ole dog(husky or malimute) is not going to scale a 5 foot fence to go munch on some livestock. if the owner had been feeding their" DOG" but a wolf or coyote or or like canine will because that is what they do to survive. WOW i really don't think but just a few of you guys actually read the post that was made when the pictures were posted and those of you that did this was not for you  that didn't and think the guy who made this shot is just some trigger happy idiot because he is not ...UNDERSTOOD,PROBABLY NOT,but i feel better.



agreed to some extent, but a regular dog will find a way through a 5 foot mesh fence to kill goats.  I've had to deal with that problem before.  if they can't get over it they will dig under it.

Usually dogs don't eat the livestock they kill though, most of the time they just kill it and leave it. Most of the time they are doing it for the thrill of the chase, not because they are hungry.  whereas most coyotes, etc will eat what they kill unless they are interrupted.


----------



## Tater Bug

I say good shot! I don't care if its a wolf, dog, a combo of the two, wolfote, your mom's lap dog or a little girls pet. If it kills livestock; it takes a dirt nap! End of story.


----------



## coondog96

Tater Bug said:


> I say good shot! I don't care if its a wolf, dog, a combo of the two, wolfote, your mom's lap dog or a little girls pet. If it kills livestock; it takes a dirt nap! End of story.



FINALLY,somebody that has a little sense about them


----------



## stev

Even it it was a wolf .Arent they illegal to shoot in ga .no season for wolf if it was true .


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Tater Bug said:


> I say good shot! I don't care if its a wolf, dog, a combo of the two, wolfote, your mom's lap dog or a little girls pet. If it kills livestock; it takes a dirt nap! End of story.



correct in my book also.

The difference between yote and wolf in size


----------



## childers

what about the reintroduction of red wolves in ga? they also say that the wolves have interbred with coyotes and the yotes have interbred with the dogs and wild dogs, so who knows.......


----------



## NewHogGuy

NothingSafe said:


> You reckon the fellar that shot it whistled at it to make it come closer?  I'd imagine he coulda hollered "GIT",,,and it'd would've never bothered a thing.



Tats funny right there..... I dont care who you are..... thats funny!


----------



## bfriendly

kylelever said:


> That's one reason I don't like my dog getting out. Someone not knowing would easily mistake him for a coyote, especially when he is dirty. He is on the smaller side (45lbs) but I have no doubt a larger one could easily kill a sheep. I'm like everyone else, that snout looks a little short and blunt. A lot like my Husky's.



Good lookin dog!  Smart to not let it run through the woods without you!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

If it was killing my livestock I would shoot it too. Had permission to hunt a farm several years ago that had a problem with dogs. Pets or not they would run in packs and attack the calves. Only pay we had to hunt was to help protect owners livestock. If it was a pet should have been under better control . My FIL has cattle I guarantee you he would protect his investment as would any farmer.


----------



## allterrainwarrior

childers said:


> what about the reintroduction of red wolves in ga? they also say that the wolves have interbred with coyotes and the yotes have interbred with the dogs and wild dogs, so who knows.......



Childers- I have another falconry buddy up in atlanta that runs a critter control business. We got to talkin about all the various animals he he captured off of peoples property and pulled out his book and showed me a picture of the most interesting looking Coyote. He asked me if I knew what it was? I said, "It's a huge coyote." He said, "Almost; It's a Red wolf Hybrid." Below I copied a some information from a PDF on Red Wolfs That is a great read for anyone interested in understanding how Red Wolves came about and what they potentially might encounter in the GA woods.

Taken From Montana Edu.

The red wolf (Canis rufus) – hybrid or not?

The red wolf originally ranged over much of the southeastern U.S. By 1970, it was extinct from its original range and propagated in captivity. The USFWS has spent a great deal of money and effort on captive rearing and reintroduction in the SE United States.

Hybridization with coyote (C. latrans) suspected as early as 1940’s. Hybridization was implicated in the decline of the red wolf.
(ohead – Roy et al. fig. 1)

Wayne & Jenks (1991) – analyzed mitochondrial DNA (maternal inheritance) and concluded that the red wolf ORIGINATED as a hybrid between coyote and grey wolf (C. lupus).

- also concluded that red wolf mitochondrial DNA is now predominantly coyote origin

-suggested that red wolf has never been a valid species or subspecies

-suggested that existing red wolf population is substantially coyote in origin (coyotes not protected)
Nowak (1992) – red wolf hybridized within last 100 years with coyote, but pre-dates European colonization of N. America as a distinct species in the fossil record

- morphological analysis supports interpretation that red wolf is an intermediate stage of canid evolution from a small, coyote-like form to the modern gray wolf – and distinct from both [the evidence he presents could also be interpreted as indicating hybridization if the skull traits he used are subject to blending inheritance]
Roy et al. (1996) – more extensive analysis of mitochondrial DNA (coding for cytochrome) and nuclear microsatellites (neutral, non-coding, hyperviariable).

- found red wolves had only 5% of their alleles unique from either gray wolves or coyotes [but, those unique from coyotes were also found in gray wolves and those unique from gray wolves were also present in coyotes---no unique alleles among the regions tested in red wolves(strong evidence of hybridization)
(ohead – Roy et al Table 4)

-genetic distance calculations indicate that red wolves are intermediate between coyotes and gray wolves

-red wolves are most similar to gray wolves known to be hybridizing with coyotes in southern Quebec & Minnesota
(ohead – Roy et al Figs 3 & 4)

-degree of differentiation from gray wolves is less than for Mexican wolf (C.l.baileyi), a recognized subspecies of gray wolf

-they conclude that the genetic evidence is consistent with a recent origin by hybridization between coyotes and wolves.
a) if of anthropogenic origin (e.g., habitat alteration), then no protection
b) if natural, than protect it as a hybrid species
Nowak & Federoff (1998) – fossil, historical, and archaeological evidence indicates the presence of a distinct canid (wolf) in the southeastern U.S.

-sharp morphological distinctions between historical red wolf and nearest populations of gray wolf or coyote until 20th century hybridization

CONCLUSIONS?

1. Genetic data clearly support the notion that the red wolf is intermediate between gray wolf and coyote, but this is consistent with either
a) red wolf as intermediate evolutionary step (Nowak), or
b) red wolf as hybrid (Wayne, Roy et al.)

2. Lack of genetic divergence from either gray wolf or coyote supports hybrid hypothesis

3. Ongoing hybridization elsewhere - coyote introgression in wolves of Quebec, wolf introgression into coyotes of N.E. U.S. shows that hybridization is possible and likely under some ecological conditions (i.e., lack of niche distinction)

4. Existence of “red wolf” fossils consistent with either ancient hybridization or intermediate species hypotheses

Consensus – leans toward hybridization....conservation options?

Basically from this data I gather Red wolves are in them selves Hybrids that are overwhelming connected to the Coyotes. There are a some yotes that look like a yote and then there are some yotes that look like a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- wolf. Im sure we have all seen them.That would explain why the hybridized red wolf would be able to mate with yotes regularly. The interesting thing I thought was on conservation; Do you protect something that is a hybrid when all you need to do is just create more? And also Since Coyotes are not protected and the Red wolf has the same genetic makeup of a coyote should it be protected?


----------



## seaweaver

Our red wolf was bigger than a yote and "rangy". She came from a breeding program in Tx and was a sack of bones when my bride got her 7yo. Love and good food brought her back. In the sunlight the red popped off of her. We put her down at 16. Her eyes,hearing,coat where perfect...but she was just tired.
We now have a hybred and suffered the hoops of the law. 
She looks exactly like that one hanging.

The snout is too small on the dead thing. The man had all rights regardless.

cw


----------



## Wesbird2

That's no wolf 
That was someones pet


----------



## burkehunter

well I might agree that the pet should have been better taken care of and if it was killing livestock then its justified but why it got on here is beyond me.  It don't look like a wolf and if the guy who shot it thought that it did, save the photo until you get confirmation.  I don't want to see no dead dog.  I like to see coyotes being shot and I loved seeing the dogs on Bowana's thread being handled properly but come on guys.  I guess we can start a B&C scoring for house dogs so lets see those 200" monsters!  All I'm saying is if you have something amazing I'm all for it but don't try to be the first to post it because it will be much more enjoyable and appreciated if it has a well backed and confirming story behind it.


----------



## turtlebug

Neighbors had an illegal wolf-hybrid and I'm sorry but that dead animal isn't nearly that big, the head anyway, using the hand as a scale. 

"Nanuk" was HUGE and had no distinctive patterning of her color the way that animal does. If it's a wolf, it's certainly more of whatever it's crossed with than wolf. 

I've got pics of the hybrid on my broken MacBook and can't retreive them but she looked exactly like this dead beast. 

http://www.tonyrogers.com/news/wolf_dog_hybrid.htm


I really don't give a ratz behind what it is, if it was killing livestock, it needed to take a dirt nap anyway.  

I love dogs but was raised on a farm. A dog/wolf that won't respect the livestock, needs to die, plain and simple.


----------



## Voss22

could be a dog coyote mix??


----------



## FireHunter174

When I was younger, a neighboring cattle rancher shot our German Shepherd.  Unfortunately, he was large and had took down a couple calves.  At the time, I didn't understand and was angry.  But, looking back, I probably would have done the same thing.  

If I ever see any collarless canine chasing deer in the woods(or taking down livestock), and are nowhere near someone's house, I plan on taking them out, given the opportunity.


----------

